# Patapsco fishing...?



## bryanorosz

Anyone ever fish the Patapsco? I live in Elkridge, MD and have been wondering about that river...Thanks!

campNfish


----------



## catman

I've been fishing that river since 1950 for SM bass & cats so I know a little about it.  The river just about ran through my back yard.  I think I've fished every inch of that water from the Viaduct North to Daniels and back again.  Anything in particular you want to know other than my favorite 1/4 mi. stretch where the bubba SM bass live.


----------



## MDFisher

I've fished Avalon a few times this year. Even if the fishing is off it's still a pretty nice place to walk around. And it's like a 5 minute drive which is nice!


----------



## catman

The stretch of river between the old Avalon Dam and the swing bridge up stream is still good wade fishing for SM bass.


----------



## chesapeakecarper

I used to live in Ellicott City for a while and fished all along that section. Yea...super smallmouth water on ultra light, got some big ass 'gills, the odd left over trout, carp in the pool above Daniels dam. We used the railroad tracks as a trail and water access. I met a few wiley fellas fly roddin' for carp up there too...superb under rated water and gorgeous to boot!


----------



## Tommy Robinson

I work in Elkridge and pass the river everyday. It's really changed alot over the years. That's typical for rivers though. I don't fish it much mostly because of all of the raw sewage spills of late. The fishing isn't as good as the good ol days because of this as well - makes sense. I have caught smallmouth bass up to 3lbs in the sections between Avalon and Halethorpe ( a basically untouched section of the river). Most people that fish this river fish further upstream. Also, excellent green sunfish, redeye bass, channell catfish in the deep holes. A little beetle spin will catch you all the above. Caught some real travelers up there as well - rockfish, spot, yellow and white perch. Caught bluefish as far north as the light rail bridge in Baltimore Highlands. If your ever up for some carp fishing in this area - give me a hollar .


----------



## catman

Pat in the stretch of river between Ellicott City and Daniels is my secret 1/4 mile stretch and has been for the last 20 or so years. I can go there anytime and catch 4 lb SM and have even caught a few over 5 lbs.  Of course everything is returned and most of the time not ever taken out of the water. I think of that spot everytime I'm in my boat getting the h#$% pounded out of me, spending way too much money on gas, watching out for idiots on the water and wondering where did all the fish go.  The river is so simple,  





























chesapeakecarper said:


> I used to live in Ellicott City for a while and fished all along that section. Yea...super smallmouth water on ultra light, got some big ass 'gills, the odd left over trout, carp in the pool above Daniels dam. We used the railroad tracks as a trail and water access. I met a few wiley fellas fly roddin' for carp up there too...superb under rated water and gorgeous to boot!


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Catman - I use to fish near the paper mill (simkins) and all up river road area as well. Most of the smallies that I caught in that area were 10-14" - fished further up in the daniels area but mostly for suckers during the dead of winter. Those are some impressive smallies  !!! Have you ever fished in the area below the route 70 overpass?


----------



## chesapeakecarper

'cat, me and a few buddies spent many years ultra light stalking smallmouths on the Big Gunpowder below Loch Raven...during years of good water flow natch, and you're right on the money re the big smallies of the Patapsco. BG fishery was hampered by long periods of low or even non existant flow from the resevoir, but I experienced nothing like that from the steadier Patapsco and it was surely taking things to a new level and much bigger fish. Simplicy was right...waders (if that) and a handful of lures. I used little Rapalas a lot and twister jigs...in the current those fish would double the rod and its a blast. Yea, with the exception of tubers and such nice thing was almost having the river to myself. Anyone fishing that area gotta watch for the trains tho (if you're on the track RR rightly considers it trespassing)...especially coal drags from Western Maryland/W Va and they're coasting on the downgrade heading into Balto making little advance noise 'cept for just the hydraulic braking. We had a few surprises when they would stealthily come barreling around a sharp curve with no advance notice. And don't even think of venturing into the tunnels.


----------



## catman

Tommy - You're getting awefully close to my secret spot when you mentioned the RT 70 overpass.  You've got to walk the tracks to get there. Lots of copperheads along there also.  Also I thought I was the only fool out there sucker fishing in the winter. Red wiggler worms are the best bait for them. My compost heap has tons of them and it stays warm and productive all winter. I'd venture to say that most guys on the board have never seen a sucker. Winter is the only time of year they are worth eating - no worms in them. Some of those suckers were 16" - 18", good wintertime catch. 

I haven't fished the river at all this year because of a bad hip and the amount of walking required.  I'm having the hip replaced next month so next 
Spring I should be good to go. Maybe we can get together then and I can show you my spot if you promise not to tell anyone and release any bass you catch. It sounds as though you're quite familiar with the river so I'm sure you've fished throught my favorite section.


----------



## chesapeakecarper

Tommy Robinson said:


> I work in Elkridge and pass the river everyday. It's really changed alot over the years.


I love accounts in the book Patapsco; Baltimore's River of History and on other forums detailing how Elkridge used to be a shipping port in colonoial times. Big sailing ships coming up there, and turning for the downriver trek. Amazing stuff.

Did that paper recycling plant ever open back up that kept catching fire?


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Catman - appreciate the offer. I more then likely have fished your secret hole - not many places in the state I haven't fished except for parts out West - like DCL. Plan on hitting that area this fall/winter but mostly for ice fishing. I'm really a carp fanactic these days and barely seek any other species. I would gladly trade trips with you and no worries - I keep the fishing code and all fish go back - 99 percent catch and release. The other 1 percent is when I go to the trout waters with my kids and we bring home the keepers for family and friends. The next couple of weeks are a bust for me though and before to long I'll be standing on the water - not sure if your into that or not but until then we can try to arrange something. 

Pat, I have read about that very thing as well. Fascinating when you look at the river these days. What is even more interesting is the fact that Elk inhabited the area - or so I was informed.


----------



## scarolina

*catfishin' and all other fish*



catman said:


> I've been fishing that river since 1950 for SM bass & cats so I know a little about it.  The river just about ran through my back yard.  I think I've fished every inch of that water from the Viaduct North to Daniels and back again.  Anything in particular you want to know other than my favorite 1/4 mi. stretch where the bubba SM bass live.


I grew up fishing in the deep south so im not used to fishing up here yet. i also live walking distance to some parts of the patapsco river on the bmore county side. If yall have any tips or tricks to get me going, it would be greatly appreciated! i have fished a few lakes in the state for bream (panfish or whatever they're called up here) and was pretty successful. thing is, i'd love to get on those sm bass and cats. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Mastrbaitr

catman said:


> Tommy - You're getting awefully close to my secret spot when you mentioned the RT 70 overpass.  You've got to walk the tracks to get there. Lots of copperheads along there also.  Also I thought I was the only fool out there sucker fishing in the winter. Red wiggler worms are the best bait for them. My compost heap has tons of them and it stays warm and productive all winter. I'd venture to say that most guys on the board have never seen a sucker. Winter is the only time of year they are worth eating - no worms in them. Some of those suckers were 16" - 18", good wintertime catch.
> 
> I haven't fished the river at all this year because of a bad hip and the amount of walking required.  I'm having the hip replaced next month so next
> Spring I should be good to go. Maybe we can get together then and I can show you my spot if you promise not to tell anyone and release any bass you catch. It sounds as though you're quite familiar with the river so I'm sure you've fished throught my favorite section.


Hahahaha I kno that spot!!!! I've walked it many times if you been up there recently with all the rain that came through it dug out some nice holes and pockets so I've been working on my river and stream reading which I found out today is very similar to beach reading! 

Btw Catman if you haven't been up to the tank yet some nice sized spot are showing up for live lining but still no 12"+ HH on the regular.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

scarolina said:


> I grew up fishing in the deep south so im not used to fishing up here yet. i also live walking distance to some parts of the patapsco river on the bmore county side. If yall have any tips or tricks to get me going, it would be greatly appreciated! i have fished a few lakes in the state for bream (panfish or whatever they're called up here) and was pretty successful. thing is, i'd love to get on those sm bass and cats.
> 
> thanks in advance!


Dude your in probably the best spot for fresh water fishing. You got the patapsco in your back yard pretty much, the little, middle and patuxent river are a stones throw away. Maybe about a 15 min drive. Go west and you have liberty reservoir, north your have loch raven and pretty boy reservoir, plus all of the gunpowder, and little gunpowder rivers. Everything is within a 30 min radius driving.


----------



## Sandcrab

Tommy Robinson said:


> ... Have you ever fished in the area below the route 70 overpass?


Fish the entire area in the Spring and wet wade in the summer to fly fish this area.

Sandcrab


----------



## Tommy Robinson

wow - this was a pretty old post. For a second there, I thought I might have been posting in my sleep.


----------



## catman

When I looked at the original date on the post I thought OMG why did someone repost this one. Anyway everything in the post still rings true today. Great SM & gill fishing if you want to wade for them.


----------



## bigjim5589

Dang guys, this has been a pretty good read! I've fished the Pat from Rt 1 & upstream to as far as the McKeldin area many times over the years. My favorite stretch is the area near I-70. Most times I've fished there has been with a fly rod. 

Back in the spring, I was supposed to meet up with a fellow from a fly fishing site I frequent who was in the DC area for work. He was from Chicago and had been here before, but wanted to try some place different. He had fished Hunting Creek near Frederick, but didn't want to go that far. I suggested the Pat or the upper Pax. Unfortunately work prevented me from fishing with him, but he reported that he caught some of the stocked Rainbows near the Old Frederick Road bridge & a few small SM's. He said he had good day, so I felt better about my recommendation since I hadn't been there in a few years. I usually did OK whenever I went there!


----------



## brentybrent18

I know this is an old thread.. but I wade in the Patapsco quite often.. are any of you guys still fishing it in the Avalon or Rt 70 area anymore?


----------

